# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  tate na porodiljnom
Molim da mi se za porebe novinskog teksta javi neki tata na porodiljnom dopustu. Za novi list, pozeljno tata iz primorsko - goranske zupanije. Saljite na e - mail pupa@net.hr
Hvala!

----------

